# Sand or Gravel?



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello, fellow Bettamaniacs!

I've been thinking about how best to keep my tank healthy for my finned friends and got to thinking about sand as an alternative to gravel. With the tendency for food to creep down into the gravel, I started to wonder if sand would prevent food from getting into those little places where it can affect the water quality, though I understand it can still be a bit of a mess to vacuum.

Does anyone have any guidance? Would sand really contribute to a cleaner tank or am I being a bit too hopeful? 

eMel


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I use sand in three of my tanks. Food and waste stays on top of sand and is easily removed with vaacum or turkey baster for smaller tanks. Trick is not to place the vaccum too close to the sand or it will get sucked up with the waste. It's really pretty easy to prevent this once you do it a couple times. Have also found that if sand is no deeper than one inch, there is little chance of any nasties building up under it. Some folks with deeper sand beds stir the sand with their fingers or a plastic fork AFTER vaccuming to prevent said nasties from collecting under the sand but as mentioned,, if the sand remains at one inch to an inch and a half, there is little need for concern. Don't want to stir the sand before vaccuming or else you run the risk of burying that which you wish to remove.
Takes aprrox one pound of sand per gal of water to cover the bottom with approx one inch ,maybe an inch and a half of sand. Sand needs to be rinsed numerous times before using to prevent clouding the water. The more it is rinsed, the cleaner the water will remain. Some clouding may occur but usually settles in a few hours. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i agree completely with 1077, i too, use sand and love it


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I had sand in a few tanks and while I loved how it looked, I found it would get covered in a carpet of green algae fast. However, since I no longer keep live plants I don't have algae problems anymore and I may try it again someday. I think gravel is easier to clean though.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i have alot of live plants in my sand and i dont get any green algae


----------



## DewDropFay (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think you should have any problems with the sand unless you or the fish stir it up all the time, but as long as you keep any suctioning instrument at least an inch above the sand it should be fine.
So it doesn't get covered with gunk, just mix it up a tiny bit after you've suctioned.
However, I find it easier to rinse out gravel when I break down a tank, and that way i can reuse it without worry of pathogens, though you could just as easily buy more sand and chuck the old one lol


----------



## HennaFlowers (Oct 26, 2009)

I use a mix of sand and gravel. Just a tiny bit of sand that I stir up so it settles somewhat on top of the gravel. Mainly because it looks more aesthetic with the Taj Mahal palace.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love sand. It's generally cheaper, better looking, and easier to clean.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I plan on having sand in my 2 2.5 gallon tanks, when i get around to planting and filtering them... i need money... lol.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

sand s very cheap, i got mine at home depot


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ya, but i need to order 2 of those nano filters, and then start planting.... and i wont to get some of those marimo balls or w/e.... that moss looks so sick! 

plus i need room! ugh maybe some drift wood... thats always expensive.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

sand is like 3.00 a bag from home depot, the bag is like 25 lbs or maybe it was 50


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

I replaced my blue gravel with black sand last night and everyone is back in doing their thing. So, just before I was to go to bed, I decided to feed them three shrimp pellets, thinking they might be a tad hungry and wondering how the sand would work.

I never realized what pigs these fish are! They kicked up a current that blew pellet stuff all over the place and even the betta was getting into the action alongside the three cory cats hunting it all down. I'll have to post pictures of the new sand later today.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh hurry and post a pic with the black sand


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I also have sand in both my five gallon and twenty-nine gallon tanks. I love, love, love the way it looks and cleaning it has been pretty easy so far. I don't think I'll use gravel again if I can help it.

My boyfriend has had some problems with algae carpeting the sand, but he's gotten that under control.


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are the kids getting along in their new sandy world. I kept the little slope in the corner there because of its bowl shape and thought it would be a fine place to drop shrimp pellets into.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks great! I love that tank!

I've always wanted sand for my tank. Especially black sand.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The black sand looks great!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I always was under the impression you couldn't vacuum the sand, so I've never used it, but now I think I'm gonna have to try it!


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

You can vacuum it, you just have to hold the vacuum thingie a fair distance away from the sand so you get the debris sitting on top of it without pulling up the sand itself. Hope that made sense.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i use a bucket when i vaccum my sand . that way, if i do suck up any sand, its in the bucket and when i dump out the dirty water i just add the fresh water and put it and the sand back into the tank, very easy


----------

